

Alamofire – Elegant Networking in Swift - perishabledave
https://github.com/Alamofire/Alamofire

======
ggamecrazy
I went to the Meetup yesterday. Matt was talking about how it's not a
replacement for AFNetworking, It's a completely rethought framework.

Also AFNetworking is going to be still maintained. He made it sound like if
you're working in Obj-C you should use AFNetworking, Alamofire for Swift; two
completely different entities.

I'm sure there will be a blog post soon.

------
akramhussein
Can't track down any other info on this new repo - guess it's a replacement
for AFNetworking purely written in Swift? Mattt gave a talk on the future of
AFNetworking on Wednesday...does anyone have any links to such? Super curious
to see what the plan is!

~~~
ratsimihah
The official announcement is coming up soon. Stay tuned :)

------
coneybeare
Here is the talk page: [http://www.meetup.com/new-york-ios-
developer/events/19503920...](http://www.meetup.com/new-york-ios-
developer/events/195039202/)

